# Some puzzle ideas of mine



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I have some ideas of puzzles in my head that i would like to share with the community!

My first one is a face turning icosahedron.(similar to the Megaminx, but with 20 triangular faces)

Another one is a "Minxoid". I thought to myself on maybe if we took a Pyraminx and added an extra layer to one of the faces. Or a megaminx
with added center and edge pieces to all the faces except for the top and bottom faces.m

My final idea Is a Ghost Megaminx, its like a Ghost Cube but its the ghost of a Megaminx. 

These are my Ideas fell free to construct these puzzles if you want.
I may draw some pictures of these puzzles.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My first one is a face turning icosahedron.(similar to the Megaminx, but with 20 triangular faces)


There are many possible face-turning icosahedron puzzles, and a few have been made. One of them called Eitan's Star has been mass-produced, but it's pretty expensive. There is even a custom one with two layers on each face: Eitan's Nebula.



Ordway Persyn said:


> Another one is a "Minxoid". I thought to myself on maybe if we took a Pyraminx and added an extra layer to one of the faces. Or a megaminx
> with added center and edge pieces to all the faces except for the top and bottom faces.


For a Pyraminx this would just give you a Professor Pyraminx, but for Megaminx it might be interesting. There would be a problem you don't have with cuboids, though: except for the turns of top and bottom faces, all turns would change the shape. So you wouldn't end up with something like a cuboid where it always stays in cuboid shape, but instead some weird bandaged gigaminx that would get into a weird position very quickly. The idea should be doable, though.



Ordway Persyn said:


> My final idea Is a Ghost Megaminx, its like a Ghost Cube but its the ghost of a Megaminx.


Ew. I wouldn't want to try to solve that.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My first one is a face turning icosahedron.(similar to the Megaminx, but with 20 triangular faces)


Check this link out for various puzzles based on face turning icosahedron geometry: http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/pd...l=&phr=&any=&non=&sec=&mec=217&inv=&pro=&dat=


> Another one is a "Minxoid". I thought to myself on maybe if we took a Pyraminx and added an extra layer to one of the faces. Or a megaminx
> with added center and edge pieces to all the faces except for the top and bottom faces.


Oskar Van Deventer made a megaminx version of this. I think it's called the X-minx


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oskar Van Deventer made a megaminx version of this. I think it's called the X-minx



The X-Minx is based of of the I-cube series X-cube, i was thinking more based off a true cuboid like the 3x3x5

Another idea i had for a minxoid would be to take a gigaminx, bandage the top and bottom face layers and the sand them down a bit to resemble a 
3x5x5 but in a dodecahedron


----------

